# What did you do... made me laugh!



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

See what you ended up doing!!! Made me smile anyway! 

Pick the month you were born:

January-------I kicked
February------I loved
March--------I karate chopped
April----------I licked
May----------I jumped on
June----------I smelled
July-----------I did the Macarena With
August--------I had lunch with 
September----I danced with
October-------I sang to
November-----I yelled at
December-----I ran over

Pick the day (number) you were born on:

1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
5-------a snowman
6-------a gangster
7-------my mobile phone 
8-------my dog
9-------my best friends' boyfriend
10-------my neighbor
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16--- ----a pickle
17-------your mom 
18-------a spoon
19----- - a smurf
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother 
28-------an iPod
29-------a surfer
30-------a homeless guy
31-------a llama

What is the last number of the year you were born:

1--------- In my car 
2 --------- On your car 
3 ----------- In a hole 
4 ----------- Under your bed 
5 ----------- Riding a Motorcycle 
6 --------- sliding down a hill 
7 --------- in an elevator 
8---------- at the dinner table 
9 -------- In line at the bank 
0-------- in your bathroom

Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:

White---------because I'm cool like that
Black---------because that's how I roll.
Pink-----------because I'm NOT crazy.
Red-----------because the voices told me to. 
Blue-----------because I'm sexy and I do what I want 
Green---------because I think I need some serious help.
Purple---------because I'm AWESOME!
Gray----------because Big Bird said to and he's my leader. 
Yellow--------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars
Orange--------because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.
Brown---------because I can.
Other----------because I'm a Ninja!
None----------because I can't control myself!

Mine was _I licked my science teacher in my car because Big Bird said to and he's my leader._


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I kicked a smurf under your bed because I'm not crazy because that's how I roll (sorry two coloured top on   )


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I licked a fireman on your car because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Dang, I want to lick a fireman...don't tell DH though!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

I karate chopped a goat in a hole because I'm awesome
      would rather lick a fireman


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

I sang to a pickle under your bed because that's how i roll


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine was I licked a fireman under your bed because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I licked-------a birdbath --------- On your car -----------because I'm NOT crazy ~


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

i sang a song to chuck norris in my bathroom because i'm sexy and i do what I want!


my dh sang to a goat in line at the bank because he's cool like that... and you know what... he is! lol


k xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Mine is pretty boring, I danced with an ipod in an elevator because I'm sexy and do what I want


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Aw! Tina, don't worry, do you you want me to send my fireman round so you can give him a quick slurp?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes please B     Very kind of you to think of me


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*I sang to a noodle in a hole because big bird said too and he's my leader *


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

i sang to a smurf in your bathroom because the voices told me to


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I smelled my mobile phone in my car because big bird said to and he’s my leader.


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

I did the Macarena in my car with a ninja because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I jumped on a ganster on my car because i'm awesome


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I ran over a snowman in a hole because i'm awesome


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

_I licked my brother under the bed because im not crazy _


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I danced with my dog sliding down a hill because the voices told me too


----------

